# Florence escaped!



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Came down this morning and let the cats in the room and straghtaway Dorrie was trying to get into the cupboard under the stairs. Her and Hudson both disappeared in there and were a while. I told Katie to get them out as I was going to feed them. She opened the door and said Florence is in here! 
So found out how she had got out of her cage. One of the pipe endings had come away from the cage and she had done a runner! She was very lucky that Dorrie hadn't got her!


----------

